# Easiest way to transfer files from PC to Mac?



## PBear (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi,
I have a PC thats wired to a Linksys WRT54G and a wireless PB G4 1.67 Ghz 10.4.8. I would like to transfer some files from the PC to my PB. What would be the easiest way to transfer files and how would I configure both machines to accomplish this? Thanks.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 8, 2006)

The easiest way would be to enable sharing. On the PowerBook, go to the Sharing pane of System Preferences, then check "Windows Sharing". On the Windows side of things, see this.
The PowerBook should show up as a network computer, and the Windows machine should show up in the Network tab of Finder.


----------



## PBear (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply eric2006. I was hoping for a visual tutorial since I'm new to computers, my fault entirely, I should've added this to my post. I will read and give this a try. Again, thanks


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, if you don't get it, here's another guide:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=54704


----------



## PBear (Oct 8, 2006)

I can get it if I read it thoroughly. I'm just lazy  LOL Thanks for the guide.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 8, 2006)

If you get stuck on something, just post back and we'll explain it.


----------



## PBear (Oct 8, 2006)

Will do.


----------



## PBear (Oct 8, 2006)

OK, in the first tutorial in Turning on and turning off Simple File Sharing, there is noUse Simple File Sharing (Recommended) check box to turn on Simple File Sharing.
In the second one with visuals. Setting up the PC to share files

You need to create and share a folder on your PC that you will then access from your Mac.
To do this create a folder (or select and existing one) right click on it from Windows Explorer and select &#8220;Properties&#8221;. Select the &#8220;Sharing&#8221; tab and share out the folder. There was o "Sharing" tab. Am I doing something wrong. Or would it be because I have enabled printer sharing on the PC, so I can print wirelessly from my PB?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 8, 2006)

The second tutorial excerpt you have is for enabling a shared folder on a Windows XP computer. You aren't using Windows 2000, are you? Do you have administrative privileges?


----------



## PBear (Oct 8, 2006)

After reading the instructions one more time, I got the network icon to show up on my Desktop with the files that I wanted. All except, they are .wpd files and when I tried opening them with MS Word and Text Edit, they came out garbled like. Any suggestions?


----------



## PBear (Oct 8, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> The second tutorial excerpt you have is for enabling a shared folder on a Windows XP computer. You aren't using Windows 2000, are you? Do you have administrative privileges?



I am using Windows XP and yes, I do have Admin priviledges.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 8, 2006)

PBear said:


> After reading the instructions one more time, I got the network icon to show up on my Desktop with the files that I wanted. All except, they are .wpd files and when I tried opening them with MS Word and Text Edit, they came out garbled like. Any suggestions?



You might want to try to use NeoOffice, (An OS X version of Open Office) to open .wpd (Word Perfect Document?) files, it supports more formats.


----------



## PBear (Oct 8, 2006)

I was google searching on opening wpd files with Mac OS X and found NeoOffice and guess that's the best option for me.
Now, one more question and hopefully the last for now. I have the Network icon on my Desktop and when I want to turn it off I can drag it to my Trash to eject it. That's the easy part, at least for me. How do I access the files that are in the PC whenever I want to after ejecting the Network icon?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 8, 2006)

The PC may show up in the "Network" tab of Finder, which is the same as "Browse" from the Finder -> Connect to Server thing. If you don't see it there, directly connect to it by using the format smb://<PC's IP>. You can find the IP of your PC by selecting "Run..." from the start menu, typing in "command", then run it. In command, type ipconfig. Look for the field "IP Address". That's the PC's IP.


----------



## PBear (Oct 8, 2006)

OK, I opened it from Finder's Go menu, Connect to server... Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## PBear (Oct 9, 2006)

eric2006,
Just letting you know that I downloaded NeoOffice and finally got it working.  Had a hell of a time suscribing, even tho I didn't have to, thought it would be useful since I got the Beta version. I can now read the transfer files  Again, thank you.


----------

